# Tater's outa the ground!



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

I got my tater's outa the patch this evening and ended up with 11 bushel, purdy good compared to some patches this year. Very happy with that. :2thumb: 5 rows about 55' long, 0ne 50 lb. bag of seed taters and a half 5 gal. bucket of old taters from last year, two bags of 5-10-10 = Around $35 at $12 a bushel = $132 in spuds, purdy fair ta me.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

:2thumb:

We got our taters up early this year not to bad of a crop with all the rain we had.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

And don't forget...your homegrown potatoes are probably healthier and maybe organic, too! Worth even more!


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

They are worth a lot ta me cause in the hole they go. 11 bushel will do us this winter with seed left, if i need them. And 100% taste better than store taters i don't know why but they do.


----------



## nj_m715 (Oct 31, 2008)

I managed to turn about 6 golfball sized seeds into about 25 golfball sized seeds with 2 or 3 fist sized good looking one as a bonus. I have a row home type set up. I'm only working out of a few 5 gal buckets, so I'm happy with what I got. I might try a row in the ground next year. Hopefully the dog and kid doesn't get to them. I'm looking at this as a learning experience. I never grew anything before last year, so I happy to get a few tomatoes and beans and learn as I go. This years improvement was a couple of rain water collection drums to cut back on my water bill.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Thats great everyone has to start some where. Container gardening can do very well.


----------



## BuggingIn (May 31, 2010)

Congrats, kyfarmer.  I wish I'd had that good of yield this year. Something burrowed under all my plants and killed the roots before I realized what had happened. I think it was my resident mole, looking for grubs and earthworms. Next year my potatoes will be in raised beds with hardware cloth on the bottom to keep that from happening again. I had tons of potatoes on the plants, but they were golfball sized for the most part - ah, well, I have plenty of seed potatoes for next year. The few plants not hit by the burrower gave me some nice sized Dutch Yellows, Kennebecs and Red (Pontiac? maybe), but not enough to make it through the winter if I had to depend on them for a major part of my diet. Good thing I have dried ones put back.


----------

